# bore / stroke (engine)



## panderetita1986

Dear people,

I have a list of an engine specifications and I am stuck with this sentence:

_Bore and Stroke_: 4.92" X 5.79" 
 
Can anybody help me with it?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Agendate este glosario técnico que te va a ser muy útil:

http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/B/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(B16).htm

Empecé buscando bore, hay muchas definiciones, seguramente vas a encontrar la que cuadra.

Saludos.


----------



## panderetita1986

¡¡Muchas gracias Araceli!! Ya pensaba que se habían olvidado de este thread...


----------



## araceli

De nada, panderetita, lo que pasa que hay mucha gente de vacaciones.


----------



## rholt

bore = diametro 
stroke = recorrido


----------



## psicutrinius

En un motor de pistón, bore = diámetro (del cilindro), y stroke = carrera (también del cilindro), en la "jerga" de los especialistas en motores (por lo menos en España).

Como siempre, rholt acertó y no trato de corregirle. Sólo puntualizar. Un ingeniero proyectista, aquí, lo traduciría con estas palabras exactamente


----------



## panderetita1986

Gracias a todos, ya daba el thread por perdido pero entre ayer y hoy el "panel de expertos" que ya me ha ayudado varias veces acude nuevamente a mi auxilio. ¡Gracias Araceli, Rholt y Psicutrinius! )


----------



## psicutrinius

Panderetita, para eso está el foro, ¿no?. Ya sabes, hoy por ti, mañana por mí...


----------



## panderetita1986

Es cierto. Igual hay que convenir que hay _algunos/as_ que preguntamos más de lo que respondemos en términos generales..... ¡Gracias!


----------



## jasso

Hola, soy estudiante de ingenieria y buscando informacion sobre un motor de combustion interna de un auto me encontre con la especificacion _*"Bore x Stroke" *_pero no entiendo que significa en español, podrian ayudarme porfavor


----------



## jalibusa

Diámetro y recorrido (carrera) del pistón. La "x" no quiere decir que se multiplica, es como decir que una madera es de 2 x 4.


----------



## jasso

Muchas gracias x tu ayuda


----------



## karlos_s_r

Alguien podria ayudarme a traducir estos terminos . Gracias


----------



## Ferbabru

Tengo la duda de cómo se traduciría en esta frase: 

"as the longer stroke 74.5 x 57.3mm engine was treated to a compression ratio of 14.5 to one, up there with the other big hitters"


----------



## chechocol

Hola.  En motores de combustión interna, se hace referencia al tamaño del motor con el volumen desplazado en total por todos los cilindros, calculando el recorrido del pistón al interior del mismo. De este modo, los términos BORE x STROKE hacen referencia a lo que en español se llama DIÁMETRO x CARRERA.  O sea, se toma el diámetro del cilindro, se calcula el área del círculo correspondiente a la sección transversal del mismo, y se multiplica por la distancia que recorre el pistón, llamada carrera. De este modo, se tiene el volumen desplazado por cada cilindro.  Al multiplicar por el número de cilindros en el motor, se encuentra el cilindraje del mismo.


----------



## Milton Sand

chechocol said:


> Hola*:*  En motores de combustión interna, se hace referencia al tamaño del motor con el volumen desplazado en total por todos los cilindros, para calcular el recorrido del pistón al interior del mismo. De este modo, los términos "bore x stroke" hacen referencia a lo que en español se llama "diámetro x carrera".  O sea, se toma el diámetro del cilindro, se calcula el área del círculo correspondiente a su sección transversal del mismo, y se multiplica por la distancia que recorre el pistón, llamada carrera. De este modo, se tiene el volumen desplazado por cada cilindro.  Al multiplicar por el número de cilindros en el motor, se encuentra su cilindraje del mismo.


Hola:
Pero entonces, ¿"bore" y "stroke" significan 'diámetro' y 'carrera' respectivamente?

Suena bien. Podríamos esperar a que el autor de la pregunta nos dé contexto a ver.

Saludos,


----------



## Gabriel

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Pero entonces, ¿"bore" y "stroke" significan 'diámetro' y 'carrera' respectivamente?
> 
> Suena bien. Podríamos esperar a que el autor de la pregunta nos dé contexto a ver.
> 
> Saludos,


Exacto. No me imagino otro contexto donde estas dos palabras podrían ir juntas (lo que no quiere decir que no exista) que en un pistón (no necesariamente de un motor, podría ser de un compresor, una bomba alternativa, o cualquier otra cosa que tenga pistones).
"Bore" significa "diámetro" sólo en el contexto de agujeros, y más particularmente yo lo he visto sólo en agujeros largos/profundos (no me imagino "bore" asociado al agujero de una chapa). El instrumento que se usa para medir el diámetro de este tipo de agujeros (por ejemplo, en cilindros o bujes) se llama "bore-gauge".


----------



## vicdark

Sólo para complementar lo ya dicho:

diámetro x carrera = cilindrada del motor

Que normalmente  se expresa en centímetros cúbicos o en litros. Así, por ejemplo, vemos motores de 1.200, 1,500 ó 3,000 cm3 (1,2, 1,5 ó 3,0 lt.)


----------



## Gabriel

vicdark said:


> Sólo para complementar lo ya dicho:
> 
> diámetro x carrera = cilindrada del motor
> 
> Que normalmente  se expresa en centímetros cúbicos o en litros. Así, por ejemplo, vemos motores de 1.200, 1,500 ó 3,000 cm3 (1,2, 1,5 ó 3,0 lt.)


Bueno, no exactamente.
diámetro^2 x carrera / 4 = cilindrada del motor

Porque es "sección transversal" x carrera, y la sección transversal es la superficie agujero del cilindro (visto de arriba) y eso es diámetro^2 / 4.


----------



## vicdark

Gabriel,

Tienes razón, parcialmente. La cilindrada es la sección o superficie transversal del cilindro multiplicada por la carrera. Pero esa sección no es diámetro al cuadrado,  sino Pi ó 3,1416 x radio al cuadrado, y el radio es la mitad del diámetro.


----------



## Gabriel

vicdark said:


> Gabriel,
> 
> Tienes razón, parcialmente. La cilindrada es la sección o superficie transversal del cilindro multiplicada por la carrera. Pero esa sección no es diámetro al cuadrado,  sino Pi ó 3,1416 x radio al cuadrado, y el radio es la mitad del diámetro.



Ahora tú tienes razón parcialmente.

Me comí el Pi. lo de diámetro al cuadrado / 4 está bien, porque como tú dices es radio al cuadrado, y radio es la mitad del diámetro, por lo tanto es (diámetro/2) al cuadrado y eso es diámetro al cuadrado / 4. Además, esa es la cilindrada de un cilindro, no del motor. Falta multiplicar por el número de cilindros. Espero que esta fórmula sea la definitiva y que ya no haya más "parcialmentes":

Cilindrada = Pi * diámetro^2 * carrera * N / 4 = Pi * bore^2 * stroke * N / 4 (N = cantidad de cilindros)
(prefiero dejarla con diámetro y bore en lugar de radio porque de eso se trata el hilo)


----------



## UVA-Q

Buen día!!!
Entonces, si en una ficha técnica de una bomba, una de las especificaciones es "STROKE INCHES (MM)  14"   están hablando sólo de "carrera"????
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------

